# Akos fishing reels



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Anyone interested in checking out the Akios reels, will have mine at the Bait Shop in Bradley Beach NJ on Main street on Sunday Dec 16 from nine to twelve. Come on down and check em out.... might help you make up your mind or answer some questions you might have.... salt


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Get one for a Christmas gift for yourself or someone else.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Great reel, the best out there right now


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

bronzbck1 said:


> Great reel, the best out there right now


That's what they say. Been readin up on them. All good.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

RocknReds said:


> Get one for a Christmas gift for yourself or someone else.


R&R,

Just ordered the Akios 656 SCM for the new 10'6" Breakaway Omega I'm building. Reading all the posts everywhere (including you guys), the reel is a monster.! Intend on using either 15 or 17 mono for the DE surf or as a light heaver at AI...

Sandcrab


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Where is the LIKE button, you will love that reel, I have 4


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep the more I read about them, the more I want one, BUT...have to wait for the spinner to come out so Boss Dogg can get hers and I can get mine.....lol


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

The USA distributor says the spinners are due in this winter.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I've had a hard time finding info on the spinners. I heard they were a beefed up version of the tics dolphin, but that's about it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

RocknReds said:


> The USA distributor says the spinners are due in this winter.


Yup in March.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Lickinfrogs said:


> I've had a hard time finding info on the spinners. I heard they were a beefed up version of the tics dolphin, but that's about it.


They are better than the dolphin. You can find them on youtube.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks. There's a whole thread on here about them too. I just missed it I guess.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Good thrwing reels but I have seen alot of anti reverse issues on the 6500 size class akios' . Including my own. And that was on a pup rod and not cranking in alot of lead or bait, and it lasted about 25 fish. I'm not trying to talk bad on them, because i really liked mine for pups. Threw like a champ and was smooth. Also i have seen another one other then my own IN PERSon while fighting a drum and seeing the handle spin backwards like a monster hehe

Replaced with a squall 12 and not considering going back after fishing the squall, much much more solid feeling on fish and not even a hint of anti reverse issues..


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

i've also had a few iar bearings fail in the akios and omoto reels. annoying but not a dealbreaker. bearing is same size as abu antireverse. replace the bearing with the german one and problem solved.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've put the Akios to test on big Drum, big sharks, and rays and have never had any problem on mine. The penn's arent made that well anymore in my opinion.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Good thrwing reels but I have seen alot of anti reverse issues on the 6500 size class akios' . Including my own. And that was on a pup rod and not cranking in alot of lead or bait, and it lasted about 25 fish. I'm not trying to talk bad on them, because i really liked mine for pups. Threw like a champ and was smooth. Also i have seen another one other then my own IN PERSon while fighting a drum and seeing the handle spin backwards like a monster hehe


Is it the same IAR bearing problem that is common in the Abus?


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

The Akios reels are imported by Joe Moore in Avon (252-995-6026) and he backs everyone of them. If you have any problems at all, just contact him.


----------



## CTS2513 (Jan 21, 2013)

Few of my friends fish them and love them.


----------

